# So who's our coach next season?



## Deep Sound Channel (Apr 28, 2010)

I hear that Larry Brown's as good as gone in Charlotte, but is his deal with Philly final? He can get to be a bit of a ***** after a while, but for the Bulls team we're looking to field next season I can't think of a more qualified coach who's available. Anybody know anything about Phil Jackson's situation with LA? I heard he was debating coming back next season? That's probably a pipe dream, but who's our next best option after those two guys?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Byron Scott!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bill Cartwright or bust. It would be a shame to see Vinny let go.


----------



## Deep Sound Channel (Apr 28, 2010)

Why would it be a shame to let Vinny go? Whatever kind of decent guy or decent coach he might be, he's been making questionable in-game coaching decisions all year long- just look at the last few plays of this most recent game for evidence- they inbound to Deng in the high post who lets the last precious seconds tick away before kicking it back out for an already pointless threeball from Flip Murray? That's just either poor play calling or poor execution, both of which fall on the coach at this point in the season. Sorry Vinny, it's a done deal I'm afraid.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deep Sound Channel said:


> *Why would it be a shame to let Vinny go?* Whatever kind of decent guy or decent coach he might be, he's been making questionable in-game coaching decisions all year long- just look at the last few plays of this most recent game for evidence- they inbound to Deng in the high post who lets the last precious seconds tick away before kicking it back out for an already pointless threeball from Flip Murray? That's just either poor play calling or poor execution, both of which fall on the coach at this point in the season. Sorry Vinny, it's a done deal I'm afraid.


Meeting expectations, making the playoffs in both of his seasons so far, having good performances when arriving there...

Questionable X's and O's aside, Vinny's gotten the job done - certainly to the level where you don't fire the guy unless there's a surefire improvement to replace him. I'm not sure we get one of those guys, and I'm not sure we should. Let Vinny coach his last year, see what he can do with whatever new pieces we add in the offseason.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I want Byron Scott or Thibodeau but I think the Bulls list is 1)Frank 2)JVG 3)Scott


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Scott Skiles, oh wait nm.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I forgot about Mo Cheeks actually, wouldn't be surprised if we went after him either.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Coach K?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Didn't Larry Brown just say that he was either gonna stay where he is or not coach at all?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I'd puke if we got Coach K.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I'd puke if we got Coach K.


He's not leaving Duke, so that's obviously not an issue.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

What's Ditka doing these days?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Why would anyone be upset with adding coach K? I think that would probably be the best case scenario this offseason, well, next to Phil Jackson leaving the Lakers and coming back to coach Chicago. Thats just absurd IMO.

I am sure we will be talking about guys like Byron Scott & Van Gundy. Honestly, I don't know who I would want thats actually gettable at this point, not a lot of names out there. Maybe we should see what Jeff Bzdelik is up to? I think he is coaching college somewhere now but he did have a nice run with the Nuggets.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> Why would anyone be upset with adding coach K? I think that would probably be the best case scenario this offseason, well, next to Phil Jackson leaving the Lakers and coming back to coach Chicago. Thats just absurd IMO.
> 
> I am sure we will be talking about guys like Byron Scott & Van Gundy. Honestly, I don't know who I would want thats actually gettable at this point, not a lot of names out there. Maybe we should see what Jeff Bzdelik is up to? I think he is coaching college somewhere now but he did have a nice run with the Nuggets.


Bzdelik just took over at Wake Forest, I believe.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I was half joking with coach K but what type of offense would he run in the NBA? I dont watch many Duke games but its hard to imagine he would bring in a SF dominant offense to the Bulls, Deng, Dunleavy, Battier, Kyle Singler, etc all played big ball handling roles in his offense with very good perimeter guys. 

But I did like how he handled th Reddick and Mr Candance Parker style inside out game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Scott seems like an obvious option. I like JVG, but I worry that his style doesn't mesh well with Derrick's speed-based game. Would JVG alter his past offensive strategy to match with Rose's skill set?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

ace20004u said:


> Why would anyone be upset with adding coach K? I think that would probably be the best case scenario this offseason, well, next to Phil Jackson leaving the Lakers and coming back to coach Chicago. Thats just absurd IMO.
> 
> I am sure we will be talking about guys like Byron Scott & Van Gundy. Honestly, I don't know who I would want thats actually gettable at this point, not a lot of names out there. Maybe we should see what Jeff Bzdelik is up to? I think he is coaching college somewhere now but he did have a nice run with the Nuggets.


Because his teams are 100% dependent upon 3point shooting usually. When they're on, they're unbeatable, but when they're off they're terrible. Those players don't match up defensively in the NBA usually either, so I don't see his system working in the NBA unless he starts from scratch and greatly modifies it.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Because his teams are 100% dependent upon 3point shooting usually. When they're on, they're unbeatable, but when they're off they're terrible. Those players don't match up defensively in the NBA usually either, so I don't see his system working in the NBA unless he starts from scratch and greatly modifies it.


well, the james/bryant/kidd olympians didn't see to have a big problem with his system. it boils down to players, as it usually does. he couldn't get the 41-41 bulls to be much more than they are...however, he's had elton brand, shelden williams, and christian lattener as strong inside guys who were main options. those teams weren't totally reliant on 3's. seems to me he's used different types of players in different ways with similar success. 

he's got it too good to fool with the nba and it's nonsense.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

What are preoples thoughts on Reggie Theus? What type of coach is he? I don't know much about his style.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

TOM THIBODEAU!!!! PLEASE...he'll come cheaper than alot of the bigger name coaches too...his defensive mindset would do wonders for the bulls...and he's worked with some of the best in the game...this is a logical choice...hire him and start worrying bout free agency!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BullFan16 said:


> TOM THIBODEAU!!!! PLEASE...he'll come cheaper than alot of the bigger name coaches too...his defensive mindset would do wonders for the bulls...and he's worked with some of the best in the game...this is a logical choice...hire him and start worrying bout free agency!


I'm skeptical on this guy. He got some recognition by being the "defensive architect" of the Celtics run a few years ago, but being a head coach is FAR more than just devising defensive schemes with one of the best defensive players in the game as your anchor.

I've heard that Thibodeau has interviewed for head coaching gigs and yet hasn't gotten a position. He clearly doesn't blow people away with his people skills. 

Let's not forgot that personality and people management is a huge element to a head coach. Huge element. You can be a good head coach without strong X's and O's (assuming you have a good set of assistants to do some of that grunt work). However, I argue you cannot be a good head coach unless you can motivate guys and keep a locker room together.

It's the basketball hierarchy of needs.

This is ultimately why Vinny did not fail to meet his teams expectations as a coach, IMO. He brings those essential personality elements to the table.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I'm skeptical on this guy. He got some recognition by being the "defensive architect" of the Celtics run a few years ago, but being a head coach is FAR more than just devising defensive schemes with one of the best defensive players in the game as your anchor.
> 
> I've heard that Thibodeau has interviewed for head coaching gigs and yet hasn't gotten a position. He clearly doesn't blow people away with his people skills.
> 
> ...


Yodurk is right. 

Somebody mentioned Bill Laimbeer. I think that just might work.

Otherwise, I don't really have a strong preference.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

In today's papers Joakim offered his endorsement for keeping VDN. 

My theory with Joakim is that he needs a coach who will let him be himself. He did not mesh well with Skiles and pretty much drove Ron Adams out of a job.

VDN clearly is the right personality for Joakim. 

My biggest criteria for whatever new coach we hire is that they bring a similar attitude. X's and O's come second. You can't run X's and O's unless you foster an environment where guys enjoy playing for you (and with each other).


----------



## BigMan (Mar 18, 2003)

I am not really too high on the idea of Byron Scott. I really hated the way that this guy was openly campaigning for a crack a a job that belongs to a guy that at the time was in the trenches with his team during the playoffs.

I realize that this has nothing to do with how well he may/may not fit in terms of coaching style and ability, but that just really rubbed me the wrong way. I'd rather see them bring in a guy with a bit more character than that.

Just my $.02.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Somebody mentioned Bill Laimbeer.


I was the one who mentioned Laimbeer.

http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/436955-espn-bulls-have-chosen-fire-del-*****.html#post6151909

While I kind of mentioned him out of jest, he does have some championship credentials (WNBA), and as a current assistant coach for Kurt Rambis, he probably has some exposure to the triangle offense, too.

I still prefer that Vinny stays, though.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> In today's papers Joakim offered his endorsement for keeping VDN.
> 
> My theory with Joakim is that he needs a coach who will let him be himself. He did not mesh well with Skiles and pretty much drove Ron Adams out of a job.
> 
> ...


So wait, what you are saying is that you want another VDN?

lol. 

Noah better play for whoever the hell we hire, hes a pro and I doubt he will have issues with a new coach who god forbid can actually coach.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> So wait, what you are saying is that you want another VDN?
> 
> lol.


Not quite what I said. I said X's and O's come second...I did not say they aren't important.

Ideally you get a coach with a good attitude (like Vinny) that is also a master tactician.



> Noah better play for whoever the hell we hire, hes a pro and I doubt he will have issues with a new coach who god forbid can actually coach.


Let's not pretend players don't clash with coaches. This is NBA. Some great players have clashed with coaches. That's just the way it is, sorry. Part of choosing a coach is trying to get personalities to mesh with your players.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Not quite what I said. I said X's and O's come second...I did not say they aren't important.
> 
> Ideally you get a coach with a good attitude (like Vinny) that is also a master tactician.


Most master tacticians do not have a go happy attitude, Phil is known for his karma and zen stuff but he blasted people in practice. 

Jerry Sloan is not a go lucky guy, Popovich, Brown etc all are not considered to be players coaches. Heck most successful head coaches in the game are not players coaches. Don Nelson maybe, Lenny Wilkens maybe but not many.




> Let's not pretend players don't clash with coaches. This is NBA. Some great players have clashed with coaches. That's just the way it is, sorry. Part of choosing a coach is trying to get personalities to mesh with your players.


The only personality that matters is Rose and god willing Bosh, Noah is no where near as good to even be one of those coach killers or a coach clasher. Most clashes with Noah where for good reasons, hes matured a lot since then so I really dont think a real coach should be an issue for Noah.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

heres a hugeeeeeeeee reach...but interesting to chat about...

what would you guys think about prying billy donovan from florida? i know the magic failed at that, and florida isnt the powerhouse it used to be, but he is a very smart coach...then again that could blow up in our face (tim floyd)...it would be interesting to say the least...and joakim would be ecstatic


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

A nice little list from 2008 on possible guys.



> *Tom Thibodeau, Boston Celtics
> 
> Highly touted this offseason as perhaps the best defensive assistant coach in the league, Thibodeau hasn't gotten anywhere near enough recognition for his role in helping win the Boston Celtics' their first NBA championship in twenty years. Their suddenly stellar defense was key in clinching the 2008 title, and Coach Thibodeau had everything to do with that.
> 
> ...





> *Tim Grgurich, Denver Nuggets
> 
> A long-time coach in both college and the pros, Grguric is widely known across the league as one of the best individual workout guys in the business. He holds a camp every summer for young players to help get them used to the vigorous routine of an NBA practice schedule. He gives every player plenty of individual face time, and his camp is so good that some teams send their coaching staffs to learn, too. Even head coaches and general managers occasionally pop in to see what's going on.
> 
> ...





> Mike Budenholzer, San Antonio Spurs
> 
> To get a sense of how successful Budenholzer has been as an assistant coach, just know that he came into San Antonio the same year Greg Popovich did. All those rings Pop's got, Budenholzer's got, too.
> 
> ...


A pair of assistant coaches from Utah could be a possibility. Tyrone Corbin a Depaul alum and a rising name in coaching could be interesting and Sloans right hand man Phil Johnson would be a guy to look at, he won a coach of the year and was named the best assistant coach in the NBA back in 04.

One guy who I really like is Erik Spoelstra. This kid has a very high coaching ceiling, he runs very good sets and has been tutoring under Riley for a while. No way he gets fired this off-season so its a long shot, but if Miami fails to get Free Agents I hope he leaves Miami for Chicago.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BullFan16 said:


> heres a hugeeeeeeeee reach...but interesting to chat about...
> 
> what would you guys think about prying billy donovan from florida? i know the magic failed at that, and florida isnt the powerhouse it used to be, but he is a very smart coach...then again that could blow up in our face (tim floyd)...it would be interesting to say the least...and joakim would be ecstatic


Interesting name, sounds like he runs a similar set to what I want the Bulls to run.

from ESPN


> Coach Donovan has done as good a job of recruiting skilled offensive players as anyone this side of Duke in the last five years. The strength of their offense lies in the fact that they shoot the ball very well from four spots on the floor. Because of this, they utilize *"dribble penetration"* to draw defenders to the paint and "kick it out" for the open 3-point shot.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

BullFan16 said:


> heres a hugeeeeeeeee reach...but interesting to chat about...
> 
> what would you guys think about prying billy donovan from florida? i know the magic failed at that, and florida isnt the powerhouse it used to be, but he is a very smart coach...then again that could blow up in our face (tim floyd)...it would be interesting to say the least...and joakim would be ecstatic


I can't see dropping VDN to add Donovan. Personally Id keep VDN unless there is a coach available that blows you away. I wouldn't change just for the sake of changing.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I like Donovan as a college coach but most college coaches don't make the transition to the NBA well. I wouldn't worry about it if it was a guy like coach K but we all remember the Tim Floyd debacle. 

At one of the other boards they posted that the Bulls would probably be interested in Dwayne Casey since he was a serious candidate before VDN was hired (and he could be had cheaply), I think that would pretty much suck personally.

ACE


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Tim Floyd never had Derrick Rose to coach lol. Besides I think Donovan runs a much more NBA friendly offesne, if not a simple one.


----------



## Deep Sound Channel (Apr 28, 2010)

I watched Billy for 5 five years down in florida during, before and after the Noah era, and I honestly think he could do really well here. I'd rather have a proven pro level assistant than a college head coach in general, but if we added the shooters to make it work, Billy's system could play in the pros better than, for example, coach K's system.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Does anyone else get the sense that this is going to go terribly?.... We handled this terribly last time (and I don't necessarily mean the hiring of Del *****, but the whole soap opera) and the same decision makers are in the same places they were last time...

I haven't been that inspired by the list of candidates. While I want us to act quickly and not make a huge ordeal out of this, I find it hard to get excited about acting quickly and getting the great Lawrence Frank... bleh... 

... I guess I'm an in-season optimist and an off-season pessimist. Not looking forward to the coaching search.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Deep Sound Channel said:


> I watched Billy for 5 five years down in florida during, before and after the Noah era, and I honestly think he could do really well here. I'd rather have a proven pro level assistant than a college head coach in general,* but if we added the shooters to make it work,* Billy's system could play in the pros better than, for example, coach K's system.


Id hate to have an offense based around shooting from the perimeter. I just personally don't like it. But more than that I don't see how it would work on our team. I mean how do we add the shooters? We only have one open spot in our starting lineup that you could reasonably put a shooter in. Which would be the 2guard, where we already have our best shooter. So adding one shooter to this team doesn't exactly make us a shooting team.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Does anyone else get the sense that this is going to go terribly?.... We handled this terribly last time (and I don't necessarily mean the hiring of Del *****, but the whole soap opera) and the same decision makers are in the same places they were last time...
> 
> I haven't been that inspired by the list of candidates. While I want us to act quickly and not make a huge ordeal out of this, I find it hard to get excited about acting quickly and getting the great Lawrence Frank... bleh...
> 
> ... I guess I'm an in-season optimist and an off-season pessimist. Not looking forward to the coaching search.


Yeah I think we might be making a coaching change just to say "we made a coaching change". I don't think VDN was that bad and I'm not sure any of these guys are that great. I definateley wouldnt make the change until we know what our roster is going to look like.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm gonna go with jim paxson.

it seems to me VDN isn't being fired for normal reasons (failure to win up to talent level , young guys not developing etc.) but for not getting along with the upper management...so take john's brother...or give the job to john himself.

but seriously if they are really going to can vinny ...the job should go to byron scott who has a proven track record with pg driven teams.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I like the sound of Thibodeaux, other than spelling his name. I like a team that is good on D, and an O with Rose running it should be good regardless if it has any reasoning behind it at all.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Tom T is waiting for the Boston Job IMO, he could have had the Bulls job 2 years ago but he past. The Bulls need to jump on a coach ASAP, the 76 R's are already in the process of interviewing multiple guys, the Heat look to leaking out the word that Pat Riley might coach next season to bring in some interest from Free Agents and other teams will look to lock up a coach soon. 

The Bulls cant F around again or else they will end up with another VDN lol. 

If we end up with an Eddy Jordan I will vomit, not saying hes a bad coach but the Bulls cant run a triangle and if they did its counter productive to Rose's game.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

It'll probably be Mussellman..just my prediction...


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

Dornado said:


> Does anyone else get the sense that this is going to go terribly?.... We handled this terribly last time (and I don't necessarily mean the hiring of Del *****, but the whole soap opera) and the same decision makers are in the same places they were last time...
> 
> I haven't been that inspired by the list of candidates. While I want us to act quickly and not make a huge ordeal out of this, I find it hard to get excited about acting quickly and getting the great Lawrence Frank... bleh...
> 
> ... I guess I'm an in-season optimist and an off-season pessimist. Not looking forward to the coaching search.


yes, i did not like the firing and feel even worse about Forman and Paxson finding a replacement.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

My vote is avery Johnson if he hasn't already signed in NO first and Dwayne Casey second.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Most master tacticians do not have a go happy attitude, Phil is known for his karma and zen stuff but he blasted people in practice.
> 
> Jerry Sloan is not a go lucky guy, Popovich, Brown etc all are not considered to be players coaches. Heck most successful head coaches in the game are not players coaches. Don Nelson maybe, Lenny Wilkens maybe but not many.


I'm also not suggesting anything toward a "happy" attitude. By good attitude, I mean a coach who can flex toward his players needs and won't try to get them to conform to his system per say. The system should be built for the specific players you have and allow them to succeed.

Sloan and Popovich can be drill sergeants at times, but they strike the right balance so as not to wear on players. They pick and choose when to bring down the hammer.

IMO, Phil Jackson does this better than anyone with the cool demeanor 99% of the time, then when he flares up during that rare 1% you definitely listen. This is one reason Phil is the best there is. 

Scott Brooks (Thunder coach) seems to strike a nice balance of positive attitude/motivating his players with implementing a good system. I'm looking for someone like him (and let's remember this guy was a no-namer 2 years ago and had never been a head coach -- again underscoring the point that previous head coaching experience can be overrated).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

^^^One thing I didn't say but am sorta implying here is that we must remember Derrick Rose is sort of a quiet guy with a naturally passive attitude.

I love that Rose has gotten more vocal, even if just a little more, and want more of this!

Sloan might be a good fit for the Malones, Stocktons, Boozers, and Derons of the world, but I suspect those guys have more Type A personalities compared to D-Rose. 

The last thing D-Rose needs is a drill sergeant. This kid is so disciplined and humble, he needs a coach that will let him be the leader.

I also suspect that Noah will [continue to] thrive with more of a players coach. Let's not trivialize the fact that he clashed with Skiles, who is a more controlling type. This is a guy who thrives off positive energy and his love for basketball. The minute you bring in a coach who makes him hate playing basketball, you lose the heart and soul of this team. 

I've seen some candidates pop up, and have to say that Kevin McHale -- despite being a pretty incompetent GM -- seems to have the makings of a good coach. Might also teach our bigs some new post moves.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

yodurk said:


> ^^^One thing I didn't say but am sorta implying here is that we must remember Derrick Rose is sort of a quiet guy with a naturally passive attitude.
> 
> I love that Rose has gotten more vocal, even if just a little more, and want more of this!
> 
> ...



McHale interests me, too. At least its someone with experience who hasn't been around and around and around a few dozen times.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Well the guy's who balance task master and understanding coach are rare, Phil only coaches super talented teams with established Super stars, Popovich is a ball buster but he gets his players respect so hes not going anywhere. As for McHale do we really know what his coaching philosophy is? Hes coached a combined 94 games lol, dont know how he will adjust from forward dominant teams to a PG run one, not sure hes the guy here.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well the guy's who balance task master and understanding coach are rare, Phil only coaches super talented teams with established Super stars, Popovich is a ball buster but he gets his players respect so hes not going anywhere. As for McHale do we really know what his coaching philosophy is? Hes coached a combined 94 games lol, dont know how he will adjust from forward dominant teams to a PG run one, not sure hes the guy here.


Well I'm not 100% sold on anybody of the available coaches. That goes for McHale.

I feel like the coaching crop is particularly weak right now. It's either hiring a has-been, or finding an up-and-comer. 

I personally find the up-and-comer list more intriguing; e.g., Ty Corbin, Brian Shaw, Kevin McHale, however McHale is the only one who has actually been a head coach before. I wouldn't put too much emphasis on # of games coached; McHale has done this in 2 spurts, and I think just by going in and out of those situations let's you learn a great deal. He really didn't do too shabby either, and might be the most respected guy we could hire given name recognition. (Important for luring FA's)


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Well I'm not 100% sold on anybody of the available coaches. That goes for McHale.
> 
> I feel like the coaching crop is particularly weak right now. It's either hiring a has-been, or finding an up-and-comer.
> 
> I personally find the up-and-comer list more intriguing; e.g., Ty Corbin, Brian Shaw, Kevin McHale, however McHale is the only one who has actually been a head coach before. I wouldn't put too much emphasis on # of games coached; McHale has done this in 2 spurts, and I think just by going in and out of those situations let's you learn a great deal. He really didn't do too shabby either, and might be the most respected guy we could hire given name recognition. (Important for luring FA's)


Name req not to sure, I honestly would not be surprised if half the guys in the NBA did not know that McHale played basketball lol. 

I think Avery Johnson is the guy, hes a smart guy in the same mold of Skiles, the only difference is Johnson puts a great face on for the reporters but the guy takes no crap from his players, I really think that did not work in Dallas with all the star personalities but he could flourish in Chicago.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No thanks to Avery.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Name req not to sure, I honestly would not be surprised if half the guys in the NBA did not know that McHale played basketball lol.
> 
> I think Avery Johnson is the guy, hes a smart guy in the same mold of Skiles, the only difference is Johnson puts a great face on for the reporters but the guy takes no crap from his players, I really think that did not work in Dallas with all the star personalities but he could flourish in Chicago.


lol, man we have different takes on coaching candidates, don't we?

Avery Johnson is darn near the bottom of my list. IMO, his controlling nature will mess with D-Rose's mojo too much. I say it again, this Bulls team doesn't need a drill sergeant. Maybe 5 years ago they needed one in Skiles, but not now. 

D-Rose & Noah are the perfect Ying-Yang leadership combo. Both guys work hard and play hard. D-Rose brings the silent assassin attitude and Noah is the loud mouth energy guy who gets his teammates revved up.

We just need a coach to keep everyone organized and let Rose & Noah (& hopefully FA signee to be) do their thing, while teaching them a thing or two in the process. Is Phil Jackson available?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> lol, man we have different takes on coaching candidates, don't we?
> 
> Avery Johnson is darn near the bottom of my list. IMO, his controlling nature will mess with D-Rose's mojo too much. I say it again, this Bulls team doesn't need a drill sergeant. Maybe 5 years ago they needed one in Skiles, but not now.
> 
> ...


Ugh this whole coaching thing makes my stomach hurt. I dont trust the Bulls to make the right choice but THEY have to! Coaching ability should come first before anything, Noah is not a good enough player to ever have the need to put a players coach on the bench to appease him. Rose is a guy who will play for anyone and will not cause any problems. 

It would be nice to get guy who walks the middle but would I rather have a VDN type over a Skiles type umm no.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*It could be John Calipari*


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

HB said:


> *It could be John Calipari*


Intersting. On paper it sounds like a no-brainer.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Being able to recruit dumb HS athletes with a bag full of money and promises is a lot more different than trying to sign smarter NBA pro's who each comes with their own agent and agenda. 

Can Calipari handle the NBA after a failed first go around?
Is he going to the NBA because he feels like the NCAA will keep a close eye on his recruiting tactics?
Can he get Rose to the next level?

These are questions that I would have but that being said, I like him more than another NBA re-thread.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not high on Calipari the coach, but the guy does have people skills, not to mention serious connections.

He's sorta like Vinny, except 10 years later (right down to the Italian blood).

His connections to certain sports agencies, players, agents, etc., would undoubtedly be a bonus to our FA recruiting.

And that, IMO, is more important than having a HOF coach in this unique case.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i doubt calipari's ability to coach the bulls. he's a decent coach at the NCAA level, but i think having guys like wall and cousin and still failing to make final four is quite a disappointment. i mean with two of the top 5 maybe top 3 player in the class, he arguably should have won the championship.

i see him as a marginal improvement over VDN at best.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sam Smith has an interesting list in his column at Bulls.Com It includes Ron Adams and Mo Cheeks.

http://blogs.bulls.com/chicago_bulls_blog/2010/05/bulls-begin-coaching-search-heres-a-list-.html

I really like what he says about Lambeer:



> Bill Laimbeer: He’s on the bench in Minnesota, and you ask why. Perhaps the most disliked, detested player in the history of pro sports, an arrogant, condescending, cheap shot artist. Yeah, he should be high on a lot of lists.


Ah, the sarcasm.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I think a lot of you guys are seriously overrating the value of an NBA coach. And also seriously overrating the value of your opinion on who is a good coach and who is a bad one. You guys have no legitamate way of arguing who is the best coaching option for us.

Calipari has at least been one of the most successful coaches in college over the past few years if not _the_ most successful coach. So he certainly has credibility.

He coached our franchise player and they seem to have a great relationship. Making the future of our franchise happy seems to be a good idea.

Also they said he has a relationship with Wade and Bosh. So if Calipari improved our chances even just a little to get one of those guys that would be enough for me.

But calling him out on being a "failed" NBA coach previously is ridiculous. The guy coached the Nets when they had a terrible roster. That team was garbage and he actually had them over .500 one of his two full seasons. So blaming him for that garbage roster is asinine and proves how dumb all these coaching arguements are.

Just like calling him out for "not making the final four" is ridiculous. 

The guy has been extremeley successful in college. Whether or not that translates to the NBA is an unknown that will mostly be determined by how much talent the NBA team has. Just like basically every coach in the NBA.

Most of you guys arguing about x's and o's, offensive sets, personality, etc... are clueless because you have no way of knowing what is going on in practice and are not privvy to any of this info. And I am guessing very few of you actually know anything at all about x's and o's to have a reasonable opinion on the matter anyways.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> I think a lot of you guys are seriously overrating the value of an NBA coach.


I think you undervalue it. Nobody is saying that coaching is the most important need for a team but its very important. 



> And also seriously overrating the value of your opinion on who is a good coach and who is a bad one. You guys have no legitamate way of arguing who is the best coaching option for us.


But people can go by what that previous coach runs! Jeff Van Gundy is a very good coach but does anyone want his ultra slowed down offense with Derrick Rose running the point? Nobody knows who is the best fit is but there is no harm in wanting a coach who coaches a certain way.



> Calipari has at least been one of the most successful coaches in college over the past few years if not _the_ most successful coach. So he certainly has credibility.


First part yes, second part no. Hes not the most successful coach in College, How many national titles does he have? But he does have NBA experience and a silver tongue, he is a legit prospect. 



> Most of you guys arguing about x's and o's, offensive sets, personality, etc... are clueless because you have no way of knowing what is going on in practice and are not privvy to any of this info. And I am guessing very few of you actually know anything at all about x's and o's to have a reasonable opinion on the matter anyways.


In this day and age, gathering information on what goes on behind the scenes is much more easier. Blog's, Sports talk radio, reporters with great sources like the guy from Yahoo sports, etc. 

Clueless?

Give some guys a bit more credit, it does not take a rocket scientist or a former coach to know that Scott Skiles was a MUCH better X's and 0's guy.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I think you undervalue it. Nobody is saying that coaching is the most important need for a team but its very important.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's all I'm saying. Getting this fired up about coaching is crazy, because 90% of what coaches do is behind the scenes stuff that we are not privvy to. We don't know how their practice is run, we don't know what the players think about them, we don't know how much of a players development he is responsible for, we don't have our hands on their playbooks. All we see is the tip of the iceberg. We see probably the least important part of coaching. 

And Relying on random articles, blogs, etc... is suspect at best.

So if I say calipari sounds great on paper. For these reasons: _It would make our best player happy, he might help recruit our 2 biggest FA targets, and he has a good resume_. And then you start knocking him, for ridiculous coaching reasons, it just sounds like you think way too highly of your opinion on coaches.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Calipari really intrigues me. My list is:

1)Collins
2)JVG
3)Scott
4)Calipari
5)Thibodeau


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> So if I say calipari sounds great on paper. For these reasons: It would make our best player happy, he might help recruit our 2 biggest FA targets, and he has a good resume. And then you start knocking him, for ridiculous coaching reasons, it just sounds like you think way too highly of your opinion on coaches.


I dont think I have knocked Calipari, my only concerns are can he deal with NBA personalities, hes so used to working with the dumb HS kids who's only agenda is to get to the NBA. I wonder if he can get used to the divas of the NBA for more than a couple of seasons.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I* dont think I have knocked Calipari*, my only concerns are can he deal with NBA personalities, hes so used to working with the dumb HS kids who's only agenda is to get to the NBA. I wonder if he can get used to the divas of the NBA for more than a couple of seasons.





> Being able to recruit dumb HS athletes with a bag full of money and promises is a lot more different than trying to sign smarter NBA pro's who each comes with their own agent and agenda.
> 
> Can Calipari handle the NBA after a failed first go around?
> Is he going to the NBA because he feels like the NCAA will keep a close eye on his recruiting tactics?
> Can he get Rose to the next level?





> Hes not the most successful coach in College, How many national titles does he have?


I took those comments as knocks on Calipari.
Especcially calling him a failed NBA coach. Even though he coached an awful Nets team.

But maybe i'm exaggerating your negative comments on him.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Given that they're likely going with an experienced coach or assistant coach with a highly respected player's coach reputation, I'd probably like to see the Bulls pursue Rudy Tomjanovich. He's one of the few to have a reputation of attracting star players (Pippen, Barkley, Drexler).


----------



## BigMan (Mar 18, 2003)

:baseldance:


----------

